# Favorite Season



## evilpancakes (Apr 10, 2009)

What is your favorite season in Animal Crossing, is it winter because of the Snowmen, or Summer because of the good fishing and bug catching, or Spring or Fall because of the events.

BTW, mine is summer cause of the awesome beetles(they look so awesome  ) and the good fishing aswell.  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2009)

hmm probally fall i dont know why i just like it.


----------



## spector1 (Apr 10, 2009)

summer


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 10, 2009)

Winter.  It reminds me of the first time I played in AC in 2002.


----------



## MygL (Apr 10, 2009)

Winter, I like how my snow sounds when I step on it and its when more people is available to play with =3


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 10, 2009)

summer xD
do i need a reason?


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 10, 2009)

Winter: It has snow! xD


----------



## blueturbo (Apr 10, 2009)

Summer. I love the large amount of beetles and fish. Plus I got ac ww in summer


----------



## solarshadow (Apr 10, 2009)

Summer, because it's the best time to make money 'cause of all the late night bugs (scorpions, tarantulas, coconut tree beetles) and the fish (shark, hammerheads, arapaima, dorado etc)


----------



## lilypad (Apr 10, 2009)

Summer, there is much more to do. You can catch bugs, go fishing, and there are fireworks a lot!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 10, 2009)

Summer. tan ;D


----------



## JOMS MOM (Apr 10, 2009)

Summer, because of the beetles and fish you can catch.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2009)

Summer. You can get tans, more fish and bugs and it isn't plain boring. And...fireworks!


----------



## fitzy (Apr 17, 2009)

I like it in Summer when the bugs and fish are around!!


----------



## Robin (Apr 17, 2009)

Summer!


----------



## Conor (May 9, 2009)

Summer, I like the Green.


----------



## Collin (May 9, 2009)

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> What is your favorite season in Animal Crossing, is it winter because of the Snowmen, or Summer because of the good fishing and bug catching, or Spring or Fall because of the events.
> 
> BTW, mine is summer cause of the awesome beetles(they look so awesome  ) and the good fishing aswell.  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:


dont forget campers that randomly come to your town.


----------



## Pup101 (May 9, 2009)

I cant really choose between winter and summer time.


----------



## 100 (May 9, 2009)

Fall. I just like the colors :/


----------



## acfreak (May 9, 2009)

Summer and fall i like them both the same


----------



## Resonate (May 9, 2009)

Winter for me.  Just the atmosphere of the whole season gives off a totally unique and different vibe than the other three seasons.  And it reminds me when I played Animal Crossing for the first time with Wild World.


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

I like the season Fall xD


----------



## bittermeat (May 9, 2009)

Summer!


----------



## star-girl (May 9, 2009)

Summer. The bugs, fish, and the sun. It's just so fun! Not to mention it's my birthday season!


----------



## Jas0n (May 9, 2009)

Winter


----------



## Niall (May 10, 2009)

Summer cause it is easer to catch Bugs and sharks!  ^_^


----------



## Rene (May 10, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Winter for me.  Just the atmosphere of the whole season gives off a totally unique and different vibe than the other three seasons.  And it reminds me when I played Animal Crossing for the first time with Wild World.


^ same for me


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

I can't decide :'( .
I like Winter because it's so peaceful with the snow! It brings peace.
Spring because the bugs start coming and it brings hope.
Summer because there are so many rare bugs and fish so it brings wealth.
Fall because of it's colours and scenery so it brings colour!

Isn't it so hard :'( .


----------



## Natalie27 (May 10, 2009)

summer cuz of all the ace stuff like the bug off's and  good fish + bugs


----------



## MasterM64 (May 11, 2009)

My favorite season in both the original and Cityfolk is Summer turns to fall because it brings back so many memories of when i started, the beautiful coloring, great bugs, and the events.In Wild World, i liked summer the most because most of Wild World is boring til summer (Stupid lacking of holidays)!


----------



## FITZEH (May 11, 2009)

Summer!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 11, 2009)

Summer<3

I like winter too.. but only cuz thats when my birthday is..


----------



## FITZEH (May 11, 2009)

The only thing bad about winter is the snow is there for like ever!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 11, 2009)

Yeaah, but i enjoy the snow. It's gorgeous<3
If it was WARM instead of freezing then that would make it even better


----------



## FITZEH (May 11, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Yeaah, but i enjoy the snow. It's gorgeous<3
> If it was WARM instead of freezing then that would make it even better


Snow + warm=  :eh:


----------



## Plopz? (May 11, 2009)

I like summer because of the good fishing, but my favourite time is spring


----------



## royal 9999 (May 11, 2009)

probably winter


----------



## sarahbear (May 12, 2009)

Winter because I enjoy rolling snowballs into the water and watching them melt. XD
Not really... but it seriously does own all the other seasons.


----------



## rafren (May 12, 2009)

winter...cos of the snowmans,and reminds me of when i first started playing


----------



## Phil (May 12, 2009)

winter


----------



## robo.samurai (May 12, 2009)

winter mainly because I've only played in winter and spring but I like winter *ALOT* more than spring


----------



## MasterM64 (May 12, 2009)

Summer is coming dude... Summer is the best when it comes to Wi-Fi parties.


----------



## Sinep1 (May 12, 2009)

Summer because all the good fish are around!


----------



## ipodawesum (May 12, 2009)

summer...and winter..

for fishing and snow!


----------



## LoveDuringWartime (May 12, 2009)

i love the way the snow looks in winter


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2009)

I like autumn.


----------



## FITZEH (May 14, 2009)

Plopz? said:
			
		

> I like summer because of the good fishing, but my favourite time is spring


This^

My mane reason!


----------



## Plopz? (May 14, 2009)

thanks for agreeing


----------



## KCourtnee (May 21, 2009)

i loove fall!


----------



## Rene (May 24, 2009)

i like winter better, it has a nostalgic touch to it :')


----------



## rebma girl (May 24, 2009)

Summer! I love going in the pool, have BBQs and playing with friends


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 24, 2009)

Summer, cause that's when I'll be playing the most.


----------



## j-rod ACCF (May 24, 2009)

<big><big>SUMMER,its my birthday season,the bug and fish,tans,the green grass,more work,and...</big></big>


<big><big><big><big>BECAUSE I LIKE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</big></big></big></big>


----------



## Niall (May 26, 2009)

<big><big>I love Summer!</big></big>


----------



## SteelArchie (May 26, 2009)

Summer because of the good fishing and bug catching like you said

also it looks a lot better


----------



## MrChuckman64 (May 29, 2009)

summer all the way!  no school, just sit there for hours and play all day.  i can play wi-fi with my friend for a long time and no school work to get in my way.  B)


----------



## SamXX (May 29, 2009)

Summer-Autumn.
Autumn because the town looks awesome in brown and the fireworks are so cool, Summer for catching things but hardly any cool events.


----------



## x-Hannah-x (May 29, 2009)

summer!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## klcthatsme (May 31, 2009)

winter it reminds me of the first time i got ac this year. Plus i like the snow and snowman, and i live in Florida so i don't get to see snow xD


----------



## KCourtnee (Jun 1, 2009)

rebma girl said:
			
		

> Summer! I love going in the pool, have BBQs and playing with friends


In the game
Not real life


----------



## Sinep1 (Jun 2, 2009)

Summer! xDD


----------



## Anna (Jun 4, 2009)

Spring


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jun 4, 2009)

winter cause igloos!


----------

